# Where's the Porto's



## pjsmithres (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm brand new here and must have missed it.

I went through the whole list of posts and is there no one that has braved the full sized Portabella Mushroom?

An instant burger look alike?

Grilled they are the greatest.

What is the Smoking process?  Oil and 2 hours smoke is all I can figure.

I'm ready.  The Google has nothing worth looking at.  the small ones wrapped in bacon is crap.  Silly effort.  Is there a real man that has a real recipe?

Let's get real!

Bring it!

Pj.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 14, 2017)

PJ, Here is my portabella recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/266900/hot-italian-onion-cream-cheese-stuffed-mushrooms


----------

